# rabbit hutch lofts



## p charlton (Feb 26, 2008)

due to having pigeon lung i have to keep and race my birds in rabbit a hutch ive had a 8foot long two cages high one made. my question is there any pics on here of rabbit hutch lofts on the forum cheers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a pic I kept, thought it was nice for suburban keepers or someone who just wanted a few pigeons, do not have a pic of the front of the hutch, but you get the idea.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I had seen one before and did a search and here is what I came up with.

Here is a rabbit hutch style loft that a pigeon fancier in the UK has because of pigeon lung, it's a wonderfully inovative.

http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/articlefiles/art_keithmott.html


----------



## p charlton (Feb 26, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> I had seen one before and did a search and here is what I came up with.
> 
> Here is a rabbit hutch style loft that a pigeon fancier in the UK has because of pigeon lung, it's a wonderfully inovative.
> 
> http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/articlefiles/art_keithmott.html


cheers ive seen the one above infact i was on the phone to keith mott yestoday the rabbit hutch works for the old but not for young birds he told me to build a avary witch i have done think i will buy two more ten foot hutches for stock and old birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

p charlton said:


> cheers ive seen the one above infact i was on the phone to keith mott yestoday the rabbit hutch works for the old but not for young birds he told me to build a avary witch i have done think i will buy two more ten foot hutches for stock and old birds


    

I also have a large walk in aviary where I can check my birds, without the confinement and restrictions of air flow within the coop, as I have had the lung issues. The aviary is wonderful!


----------



## p charlton (Feb 26, 2008)

i have some land with a big loft on i could put ten lofts on but i know when i start wining i will get my birds stolen its real bad were i live so i am thinking of racing from my back yard and go for the 700mile races but some of the neighbours will moan if i start with avarys and lofts plus i would need planing but you dont with rabbit hutchs lol


----------

